# Celtics ranked #15 in NBA.com power rankings



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="600"><tbody><tr bgcolor="#003366"><td align="center" width="30">
> </td> <td align="center" width="140">*TEAM*</td> <td align="center" width="45">*2004-05.*</td> <td align="center">*BREAKDOWN*</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <td align="center" bgcolor="#003366">*1*
> </td> <td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="30"></td><td>San Antonio</td></tr></tbody></table></td> <td align="center">59-23</td> <td>If it ain't broke, don't fix it. The Spurs held steady (and nabbed Finley!) with the team that earned the O'Brien trophy. Come Nov. 1, they'll put on their rings and begin the title defense.
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" bgcolor="#003366">*2*
> ...




NBA.com Power Rankings: Offseason Edition


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks about right.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Those rankings are AWFUL! Not even close to what the true picture will be! Denver #5 yeah right, Boston #15....don't think so...Utah will not be that low and we will not be better than Golden State unless they have a ton of injuries. And this is just the tip of what is wrong with those rankings.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston's kids improving will make the Celtics better than Chicago & Golden State? Why, will those teams' kids _not_ improve? I got news for the writer, only one of Boston's kids (Jefferson) is in the same class as the kids on the Warriors & Bulls. And unlike Boston both of those teams have multiple prospects with four and five star talent.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

I didn't really expect to see the Celtics rated very high this early, so I'm not disappointed. 

I would like to say however, for the benefit of whoever wrote that article, that Phoenix did *not* give up too much of it's offense in search of defense. Ergo, they should be ranked ahead of Houston and Denver IMO. Possibly even higher, though I'm less certain about that.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I can't believe anyone thinks the Celtics are that high


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

I predict losing Walker and Payton will not be as big of a hit as some have predicted. I think there is every bit of a chance we will be as good or better at the end of this season than we were going into the Indiana series last year. The sky is not falling people.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Eastern Conference's improvement negates any possible Jefferson, Banks, West, Allen improvement.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

"The Eastern Conference's improvement negates any possible Jefferson, Banks, West, Allen improvement."

I disagree. Besides, any statement which qualifies "any possible" scenario is rather bold.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How about any _realistic_ scenario. I don't expect Al Jefferson to be Moses Malone, Tony Allen to be Ron Artest, Marcus Banks to be Nick Van Exel, etc.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

on this celtics board it seems as if too many people say ooo if our young guys improve we will be better...ok so if the rest of the nba's teams young guys improve more they will be better...its almost liek everyone expects Al and tony and delonte to improve but noone else in the league...i mean iguodala is going to get better kristic is going to get better...all of the teams in our division are going to improve...not just our young guys


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok, well I'll put the Celtics youth up against the Bulls youth over the next ten years and not be afraid. The Bulls youngsters have had more time and done less. We don't need to be better than the Heat, Pistons, or Nets to be worthy of the ranking we were alloted.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, Marcus Banks, Tony Allen, Delonte West, Justin Reed, Ryan Gomes, Kendrick Perkins over Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Luol Deng, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, and Andres Nocioni?

Wow.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I think that the ratings are fair, except that the C's should be ahead of Philli, but behind the Bulls (uber talented youngsters, good to do damage NOW), Warriors (we've seen what they are capaple off at the end of the season, yay we get a 2nd rounder next year, agoo shall be happy) and the Wolves. I.don't.see.the.Wolves.have.another.nightmare.season.like.last.year. KG will not allow it, and they got rid of at least one (could be argued as two) headcases.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, Marcus Banks, Tony Allen, Delonte West, Justin Reed, Ryan Gomes, Kendrick Perkins over Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Luol Deng, Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, and Andres Nocioni?
> 
> Wow.




lolololol im with u there prem


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

beantown said:


> Ok, well I'll put the Celtics youth up against the Bulls youth over the next ten years and not be afraid. The Bulls youngsters have had more time and done less. We don't need to be better than the Heat, Pistons, or Nets to be worthy of the ranking we were alloted.


Really? Let's take a look at this and see how it stacks up against reality (NOTE: As we haven't seen the class of 2005 play at all I am going to except them from the test).

*2003*

Boston: Kendrick Perkins, Marcus Banks
Chicago: Kirk Hinrich

*2004*

Boston: Al Jefferson, Delonte West, Tony Allen, Justin Reed
Chicago: Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, Chris Duhon

So, you'd take Marcus & Delonte over Hinrich & Duhon? You'd take Allen & Reed over Deng & Gordon? All I have to say is "Thank God in Heaven you ain't running the team."


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

Okay, the Bulls youngsters are going to be tough competition for the forseeable future, but on the other hand they've never been saddled with a stiff like last year's model Mark Blount as a teammate. Not even on the end of the bench, let alone as a 26 minute a game starter. The doubters around here are underestimating how much that (insert swearword of choice here) held us back last year, IMO. 

The Celtics aren't bringing home banner 17 next year but their final ranking will be higher than 15th, count on it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Rebounders_Rule! said:


> Okay, the Bulls youngsters are going to be tough competition for the forseeable future, but on the other hand they've never been saddled with a stiff like last year's model Mark Blount as a teammate. Not even on the end of the bench, let alone as a 26 minute a game starter. The doubters around here are underestimating how much that (insert swearword of choice here) held us back last year, IMO.
> 
> The Celtics aren't bringing home banner 17 next year but their final ranking will be *higher than 15th*, count on it.


Somewhere around 18, 19 and 20?


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Somewhere around 18, 19 and 20?


Not the worst play on words I've ever seen, but no, that's not what I meant. 

It's times like this when I wish I was better at snappy comebacks. I could definitely use one here.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Rebounders_Rule! said:


> It's times like this when I wish I was better at snappy comebacks. I could definitely use one here.




"ur mama" is the universal comeback if u cant think of anything original


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

That doesn't qualify as "snappy" in my book. "Snappy" implies some actual humor, which "ur mama" totally lacks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rebounders_Rule! said:


> Okay, the Bulls youngsters are going to be tough competition for the forseeable future, but on the other hand they've never been saddled with a stiff like last year's model Mark Blount as a teammate. Not even on the end of the bench, let alone as a 26 minute a game starter. The doubters around here are underestimating how much that (insert swearword of choice here) held us back last year, IMO.
> 
> The Celtics aren't bringing home banner 17 next year but their final ranking will be higher than 15th, count on it.


The 2003-04 Eddy Curry was a bigger stiff than the 2004-05 Blount. Even the present Curry model is as one dimensional as Blount. Better, yes, but he was playing for a contract. The Bulls will squeeze another year out of him before signing and trading.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Power rankings 


1:Miami Heat Reason:Starters, and depth at every position? Sorry I don't care how the lakers faired that seems good enough to win a title for me.

2hoenix The suns may have lost Nate Robinson (Trade), Quentin Richardson (Trade) And Joe Johnson (Free agency) But it hasn't done bad either Acquring Kurt Thomas from New York allows them to play Amare at his Natural Position... Pf It remains to be seen if given more time Hunter can improve but if he does.....Mind moving this team to 7-8 spot. 

3-Orlando Magic They haven't done much, but then again why should you if your coach was a brain away from an actual playoff seed.

Dwight Howard Steve Francis and Kelvin Cato still provides the depth and attack the Magic need to make the Playoffs and even though they've missed Mobley obviously, won't miss much else, there coach plans to use Guard Jammer Nelson and if all goes well could very well be the unsung player seen in the league. 

4-Dallas Reason: One of the main reasons is because they let go of Guard Michael Finley, And all though he went to San Antonio doesn't hurt there chances of competing in the west, part of that is because of the Fab 3 Erick Dampier, Keith Van Horn, Dirk Nowiziki, All of which are 6'10 and taller, and all of which played outstanding defense under Avery Johnson. The offensive production in Dallas will slide about 7.2 ppg regularly due to the Departure of Finley, but if Avery meets expectations we could see an unsung copy of the Denver Nuggets. Speaking of them

5-Denver Reasons: One obviously would be George Karl, Whom led the team to a 32-8 

Which would at least be a .600 record given that number it may just be 56-28 or something close to the Number.

Another reason I could point too is while they can't shoot the three ball they obviously defend it pretty damn well.

Another Reason is that there core: Carmelo Anthony, Voshon Lenard, Nene, Kenyon Martin isn't going anywhere.

And there under the salary cap I believe. 

6-Philadelphia Reasons: Maurice Cheeks plans to preach defense correct? Well he's given the personnell to finally do so in a winning way:

- C Steven Hunter is a quick Young strong Center who's made his name known by fumbling balls but has made up for it with his shot blocking and rebounding, Maurice Cheeks wants to shut down the paint the right way, He also wants to guard the outside too. Having a fast young 7 footer on there Arsenal the 76ers gave themselves an option O'Brien could've used.. 

-Pg Louis Williams Is a fast guy himself and is known for his defense in South Gwinett basiically he's from the And one type of high-school.

However he has sucess and is a winner. In 4 years Louis Williams led them to a combined 104-15 record in South Gwinett He averaged 27.6 points 5.4 rebounds and as many as 6 assists per game. 

He made the All-American team, and his South Gwinett squad also achieved championship status.

He declared himself for the NBA draft believing that he was quick and strong enough to play in the league.

While he forgot about the 82 game schedule Louis Williams is determined and he should be, I am willing to place my bets that he will be used alot during this year, in particular the first half, and when he is used, an Under-rated defense, and superior offense takes over in the game. 

Not to mention a winning record. 


If everything Webber Ai and Maurice Cheeks had said is true then expect one thing:

Expect Maurice Cheeks to run the princeton offense, he has the guys to do so: Korver is a passer, although not the best, Iguodala is clearly a fine passer for a rookie, Louis Williams can pass the ball, and if Steven Hunter doesn't act like he's a quarterback being sacked by a defensive linebacker then he too can finish around the rim.

Also Expect the 76ers to make an Eastern Conference finals run.

Also expect me to go to bed I'm only 13 and I can't stay up that long.

My school has a championship game riding on the line, I am a residential day student and I'm going to try and finish this bracket.


(Boston by the way is 26)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston, twenty-sixth?

...

That's far from realistic.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

By the way, Philadelphia in the Eastern Conference Finals?

:rofl:


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> I can't believe anyone thinks the Celtics are that high


Between Blount, Pierce, Davis, Allen, Banks, and Jefferson, I think they are extremely high.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

Premier said:


> Boston, twenty-sixth?
> 
> ...
> 
> That's far from realistic.


13 year olds rarely do have realistic opinions on sports.

I'll let it slide.


----------



## beantown (Sep 2, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Really? Let's take a look at this and see how it stacks up against reality (NOTE: As we haven't seen the class of 2005 play at all I am going to except them from the test).
> 
> So, you'd take Marcus & Delonte over Hinrich & Duhon? You'd take Allen & Reed over Deng & Gordon? All I have to say is "Thank God in Heaven you ain't running the team."


Appropriate, as "Thank[ing] God in Heaven," that I--beantown--am not General Manager of the Boston Celtics, is far more comparable to this 'sniffing out' of 'ten-year-down-the-road All-Stars' employed in your prognostication concerning the Celtic's and Bull's children’s futures, than any analogous claim I could have immediately conjured up. 

There are a lot of things wrong here…..

A General Manager acquires and develops talent. Danny has put together a good team from what he inherited; that I do not think you will deny. The Bulls have also acquired a strong talent base, also solid ACQUISITIONS of on-court personnel in their drafting and transactions. 

What remains to be seen is whether Paxson or Ainge has chosen the right coaching staff and players to DEVELOP a championship-caliber roster. Whether Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng, Ben Gordon, Eddy Curry, and Tyson Chandler, Kendrick Perkins, Gerald Green, Tony Allen, Delonte West, Kendrick Perkins, or Al Jefferson are All-Stars, if, remarkably, they are still on their current teams in ten years (how much are the Bulls going to pay Tyson Chandler btw?), will be a test of player development that neither management can really even be said to have begun yet. 

It is preposterous to think that a management’s acquiring potential talent necessarily entails the development of that talent into a cohesive, professional, winning roster; or even a discombobulated mix of all-stars, if that’s how you would have it. It simply does not equate. Also, “Marcus & Delonte,” “Hinrich & Duhon,” “Allen & Reed,” and “Deng & Gordon” are eight individual players and people. They are not Siamese twins or time-share packages. To my knowledge, at least, some of them just play the same position. Is this the buddy system? Last time I checked the rule-book, if everybody were required to have a “buddy,” there’d be too many players on the court.

Neither team, Celtics or Bulls, is anywhere near set, and you’re not going to see either management be so bold as to say they are sure about how their players and team will develop. Hence Ainge's "vision.” Neither team will keep acquiring new talent at this pace, and so development is the key to this discussion. How can you say you know how player development will play out for any of these guys? Also, you listed FOUR Bulls players and SIX Celtics players besides exempting the Celtics draft class this year, which looks to be ‘stacked.’ This would lead me to believe you are forgetting the importance of competition in the development of players. The more talented players, the better the team.

In all seriousness though, you’re going to exclude “Green & Gomes” because you haven’t seen them play? Gomes was a standout at Providence. You haven’t seen Gerald Green hoop…did you follow the draft? 

We’ll see how it shakes out Nostradamus. Naïve prognosticators are better than ‘he of 20/20 hindsight.’ Props for being bold at the least. :cheers: :banana:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That's about five hundred words of nothing right there. I listed the players from the first two draft classes of Ainge and the Bulls players drafted in the same years. This is why, for example, I didn't list Chandler or Curry. Sure they're kids, but they were drafted in Chicago before Ainge was running the show in Boston. I simply listed the players that have seen time in the show since Ainge arrived. As for this...



> What remains to be seen is whether Paxson or Ainge has chosen the right coaching staff and players to DEVELOP a championship-caliber roster


.

Scott Skiles is one of the NBA's best coaches, Rivers is a good teaching coach, but he's absolutely horrible at game management. Skiles is actually good at _both_ aspects of the job. So, in that respect, I believe that Chicago has one up on Boston in the coaching department. As the Bulls kids get experience they'll get better. And they are _far_ more talented at the getgo. Delonte West is a point guard that can't dribble, Tony Allen a shooting guard that can't shoot. Were they the best players available at the spots where they were picked? Maybe, I was hoping they'd go for Anderson Verajão and Trevor Ariza when their late picks came up (as those were the two best players left on my personal board), but Allen and West look like they could develop into solid role players. I'd trade them both for Ben Gordon in a heartbeat, so would Ainge. Paxson, on the other hand, might suffer a laughter induced asthma attack if the offer was made. 



> Also, “Marcus & Delonte,” “Hinrich & Duhon,” “Allen & Reed,” and “Deng & Gordon” are eight individual players and people. They are not Siamese twins or time-share packages. To my knowledge, at least, some of them just play the same position.


If you already knew I was comparing the positions on each team, why waste a hundred words of my time asking the question?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

For someone that doesn't want to be a 10 year prognosticator, you're taking a lot on faith with Gerald Green. 
We all follow the draft. Many of us also followed the pre-draft camps and the summer leagues. 
Green is going to take time to bring his game up from high school phenom to NBA level. 
It's not as easy to rain 3's down unchallenged against, let's say Manu Ginobli..

For the sake of word economy, lets just say I agree with ehmunro and premier about the rest.

The only blind faith I indulge in is a nice little microbrew made by Magic Hat.... :cheers:


----------

